# What do you guys recommend for Anxiety issues?



## beau_safken (Feb 2, 2006)

Little background:

I have been battling anxiety related issues for about 3 years now and thought I was winning the fight, but had a pretty large relapse today.  Basically I will get anxiety attacks when I am feeling stressed, shortness of breath, lose of energy, weakness etc.  I'm getting really sick of it frankly.  

I'm wondering if any of you guys know anything that may do something about it?  I've been trying the shrink method, drugs, meditation everything...but im still stuck with this problem.  

Any hints or tips would be great.

Beau


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Feb 2, 2006)

So, you have talked to a professional in this field ("shrink")?


----------



## Brother John (Feb 2, 2006)

beau_safken said:
			
		

> Little background:
> 
> I have been battling anxiety related issues for about 3 years now and thought I was winning the fight, but had a pretty large relapse today. Basically I will get anxiety attacks when I am feeling stressed, shortness of breath, lose of energy, weakness etc. I'm getting really sick of it frankly.
> 
> ...



Beau-
I've worked in the mental health field, have my training in it too. I know, personally and second hand, what you're going through.

Here's the thing: It is a WAR, not a battle. Through the course of a war there are many battles, some are won, some are lost. Your hopes are to advance further, to take more ground back and defend the ground you've already gained. There will be advancements and there will be set backs!! and the FLUX will not stop, but through attacking the enemy on several fronts YOU WILL OVERCOME!!! Normalcy is obtainable.  Approach it from every conceivable point!!!!!  Look into "The FEELING GOOD HANDBOOK" by Robert Burns. It is EXCELLENT and is highly recomended by many in the mental health field.  It guides you through figuring out your own path out of the dark woods!!

IF you ever want to contact me just to have someone to vent with drop a brother an E-Mail:
KansasKenpoKarate (at) Gmail (dot) com.

Your Brother
John


----------



## arnisador (Feb 2, 2006)

I hope you'll continue to discuss this with a psychiatrist. Often it can treated medically. You may wish to change psychiatrists. Even if yours is good, someone else may simply have a different approach that will help you more.

Good luck! Keep on keeping on.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Feb 2, 2006)

Brother John made a good reccomendation about the "feeling good" book. One of the skills you will need to develop, and use for the rest of your life, is cognitive intervention. Being able to recognize your triggers; when they are on the horizon coming towards you; what you can do to prepare for the event of contact; and to develop some of the underlying beliefs about yourself and your ability to cope that will come with cognitive interventions over time. The more you do it (un-psych yourself out), the better you'll get at it. And you may even reach the point from which you have a knowing about yourself...and your ability to deal with whatever comes your way...from which you will no longer be destabilized by confluences of things that used to freak you out. It can eventually become "something that used to be a problem...a thing of the past".

I would continue care with your shrink -- coming off of meds can crash your system worse than the disorder that put you on them; if you stay on meds, try new ones, or get off, you should do it underr the supervision of your treating doctor.  I, personally, would also track down an EMDR practitioner for adjunct therapy. It is a treatment methodology that initially promised to be a cure for everything (they all kind of start that way), then found it's research-based niche in treating anxiety syndromes. Gives you a way to unplug from the sense of impending schmutz that prompts attacks.

Do, definately, get the Burns book and even join a support group around applying the technologies in the book to your everyday life.

Good Luck!

D.


----------



## Brother John (Feb 2, 2006)

ABSOLUTELY!!!

Check into EMDR!!!
Kempoka... Can you recomend some Literature or on-line articles that'd explain this to the layman? Maybe help him (or others) understand how to seek out someone trained in this field?

I know two people in my area that do EMDR, personally, and I think it seems VERY effective for some people!!!  (my exposure to it is limited)

Your Brother
John


----------



## Sarah (Feb 2, 2006)

I also have issues with anxiety and stress, I turned to Homeopathy!  I have some Ignatia which I spray in my mouth when I am feeling anxiety and it works really well, it calms me down and helps me to think more clearly......  I also went on blood pressure pills as my BP was through the roof; this helped to relieve some of the shortness of breath and dizziness that I was experiencing.


----------



## rutherford (Feb 2, 2006)

More training.


----------



## beau_safken (Feb 2, 2006)

Thank you very much for the advice guys, its all very helpful.  

Its really difficult being seen by your family and friends as this strong person..but being totally freaked out by crap nobody else would think as anything out of the norm.  I really wish I could just kick this in the *** and call it good.  

Well I would love to see a shrink, but being without medical insurance for the moment makes that prohibitivly expensive and the drugs are well..almost out..lol  Go figure, the trails of  being fresh out of college in this world.  

I'm trying to not get overwhelmed and not get myself into situations that will make my brain freak out and cause a panic attack.  But that sure is easier said than done.  Kinda sucks honestly....

Beau


----------



## Sarah (Feb 2, 2006)

If money allows, maybe you could seek advise from a prefessional, like breathing tech etc, you may be able to have a few visits to learn these and then continue on your own.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 2, 2006)

First of all, I am NOT a physician or mental health professional. For myself, I take Wal-Mart's generic Valerian Root. It's about $3.49 a bottle per hundred and three calm ME noticeably. However, self-treatment, without the advice of a licensed physician is very RISKY - there may be severe underlying conditions or issues that must be treated by professionals. Try to see if there are any free clinics around where you can at least get a consultation. Best of luck and take care.


----------



## Brother John (Feb 2, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> First of all, I am NOT a physician or mental health professional. For myself, I take Wal-Mart's generic Valerian Root. It's about $3.49 a bottle per hundred and three calm ME noticeably.



good call on the root!! It does work, from what I've seen. 

Click HERE   
THAT's the "Feeling Good Handbook", under $7.00 before shipping. OR... go to a bookstore, it's more there....but hey, NOWHERE NEAR what going to a psychologist or (Sharp inhalation..) a Psychiatrist!!!

BUT also: Do NOT let the lack of funds keep you back!!! Seriously. 
MOST all "County Mental Health" type facilities work off of a sliding scale depending on your ability to pay. No insurance, LESS ability to pay... 
There's a big movement to make basic mental health available to all. It's not quite there yet, but we're working on it. SO....go Check Around!!!!!!!!!!!! you'll be surprised....pleasantly.
and Take Johnathan's advice...the Velarian Root really does help me. (I used to use it to help me sleep when my mind was racing from having studied interesting books too long into the night... calmed me down VERY well)

Your Brother (you got my Prayers bro)
John
http://product.half.ebay.com/The-Feeling-Good-Handbook_W0QQtgZinfoQQprZ787753


----------



## beau_safken (Feb 2, 2006)

I will definetely see about some of the places that are available in this area.  I'm pretty sure I can find someone that would be willing to assist me for payment in the future or over a period of time.  

Its just really rough having to deal with something that nobody around me wants to admit I have.  Or they just have no idea where I am coming from.  Anxiety disorder...Just dont think about it and toughen up is the attitude I have to deal with mostly.  Being a guy also makes it a little difficult to get those around me to understand I have certian issues also.  But hey im getting into blame and story telling so I'll cut that off.

I just dont like the idea of being on drugs...I know they help...but its just odd.  I havent actually been on anxiety drugs..more like the shotgun drugs like paxil and such.  The reproductive drawbacks with that drug made me not enjoy them very much...All the parts work, but you cant...finish the deed per say.  I just never liked the idea of being out of control or limited.  But I think now I would much rather have a few problems than being scared to get on a train...or be in a confined area or the like.  

I ordered a book called the anxiety and phobia handbook.  More or less its a not so fluffy book about causes, effects and remedies for the different anxieties.  

I'm definetely going to persue a psychiatrist soon...very soon.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that you plan on visiting a psychiatrist! That's your best bet. It sounds like you also need to sort out the employment/health insurance issue. What a shame we don't have a national health care system!

You'll always meet people who won't believe in mental health issues because they can't see them. I don't have any great advice there, save to be philosophical. Physicians who have spent their lives studying this issue believe that it's real, so if your brother-in-law the taxi driver doesn't, consider the source and take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm glad that you are going to seek help.  It's a condition quite a lot of people suffer from, and I don't know how many people realize exactly how it affects you.  I occasionally get affected (on a much smaller scale), over things I don't realize would bother me (although that is a very rare occurance).  Ask the doctor you decide on about other medicines and treatments.


----------



## Carol (Feb 3, 2006)

Beau,

Sorry to hear you are going through this.  You are not alone, if you don't mind me exposing my soul for a minute.

While you are waiting for a chance to see your doctor, something that you can do is to start keeping track of how you are feeling.  Write down what is going on with your body/mind...what things go right, what things go wrong.

This made all the difference in my own treatment.  I was diagnosed as atypical bipolar, and went through 4 years of trying different meds, I kept complaining that I can't have a med that makes me sleepy, because then I can't function.  I'm an engineer...if I can't think, I can't work.    It was this repeated undercurrent of sleepiness and sluggishness that led my doc to start treating me for Narcolepsy...and that decision kicked me in to full remission in less than 6 months.  I've stayed in remission for 3.5 years and counting.

Do talk about how you are feeling overall.  This may prompt your doctor to "think outside the box" in terms of planning a treatment that can work for you.  

In the mean time...pay close attention to your sleep.  A good night's sleep on a regular basis won't cure an anxiety disorder, but it can make your symptomatic periods more tolerable.  Do all the little things...clean bed, dark room, quiet place, avoid alcohol, avoid caffeine in the afternoon or evenings...they all add up.

Hang in there.


----------



## beau_safken (Feb 4, 2006)

Thank you guys a whole lot.  Your suggestions have really helped me out and I appreciate them all.  Just trying to find out more about this always seems to lead to more and more questions, but that also could mean more answers    I have a feeling that if I can just get a small handle on this, it will work out pretty well.  Its just getting that initial step and figuring out the triggers that seem to be the tough things.  

Oh well, nothing worthwhile is easy I guess.

Thank you again,

Beau


----------



## White Fox (Feb 12, 2006)

I dont know if I can help solve your problem but sometimes when I am stressed with the world I go to a wooded area hopefully by a stream. I sit down by the water and chant the word OM, pronounced AUM. I say it like OOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMM........I find if I do this for a while focusing on nothing but the sound and soon enough the tiny problem of the world reveal their insignificance and melt away. 

Works for me give it a try if you like.


----------

